# My Cruze



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

2017 LT RS Hatch 6-Speed. Cruise, AC, CarPlay, Power/heated Seats, Steering wheel controls.
~39,000 miles 
Trifecta Elite tune, K&N cold-air short ram intake, BNR catless downpipe, BNR throttle body spacer, CDV orifice removed from Replacement CDV, 4h short-throw shifter (to be installed today), license plate relocated, fully functional vacuum/boost gauge, more coming. Catch can ordered, blue headlight wrap ordered, interior amenities ordered. Trying to decide on which exhaust to order and if I should delete the second cat.






























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I deleted the 2nd cat in my gen1...no noticeable difference with a stock muffler and resonator still on there.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

39,500 miles muffler delete, homemade silencer.
























Going to weld exhaust in place, am satisfied. Getting a little buzzing fr what I believe is the clamps and reducers, welding will stop that. 

40,000 miles catch can arrived, to be installed l and instructions will follow in DIY section.








12.95 with free shipping on amazon. Interior baffled and filtered, breather for top, and comes with painted metal fittings. Very impressed with this find. Just need to purchase some hose and get the heat gun ready for splicing into the pcv lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

40,439 miles
Catch can installed 12.99 plus free shipping on amazon. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What are the two nuts/bolts welded to the exhaust pipe for? Hangers? What made you decide on adding a catch can?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

The two nuts and bolts are set screws to hold in the silencer I made. It’s explained in the post titled “exhaust”. I got the catch can because the oil separator attaches to the intake doesn’t do jack. When I replaced my intake there was oil all up and down the intake, it was nasty. It’s a common issue with direct injected turbos. I’m going to drain the intercooler this weekend, hopefully, and I’ll post how much oil I drip out of that, after 40k miles driving. I am as we speak about to cut a hole in the bumper, the exhaust tips are on the way, and am going to have dual exhaust after today. Woot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll look for the posting, but to add to your Build Thread, maybe include hyperlinks to the relevant text or post that goes along with the pictures. I sometimes do that when I really don't have anything to add to the original post, but want to connect it to my build. 

And it makes it easier for us lazy folk too.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/241873-exhaust.html#/topics/241873


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/241873-exhaust.html#/topics/241873
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fair, I reread it before I copied and pasted here.

[h=1]Exhaust[/h]


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

40,642 Miles
Dual Exhaust

















Very First Startup
https://youtu.be/jqy237WACUc

Taking Off Away from Camera
https://youtu.be/Uo4YXTPOEgc

Drive By Under Load High RPM
https://youtu.be/6zxgk0RMdR0

Drive By Under Load Mid RPM
https://youtu.be/hj6il_alXMg

I still have to post a tutorial on the catch can install, I can post one of the dual exhaust build if people really want it. Everything done in this is extremely custom. This exhaust is pure fabrication from resonator back. All in all I think it cost around 150, maybe 175, bucks. I am extremely satisfied with the outcome. It's splendid.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Decided to resurface and paint wheels and calipers. Haven’t decided what route to go with the bow tie in the middle of the wheel. Tempted to go red to match RS badge, taillights, and calipers, but not sure how it will look. It’s been super rainy and gross, I’ll get a pic of wheels on vehicle when the sun comes back and post.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

No sun today, but it gives you an idea. I am extremely pleased with how they turned out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

